# Horrible health risk of too frequent sex....



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Just a bit of whimsy...I was thinking about the early days of my marriage, and recalled that my newlywed wife would visit with her women friends and family shortly after our marriage, and they would fill her head with all kinds on nonsense about "Letting him have too much sex"...

There were all kinds of dire warnings about all sorts of "female problems" that they attributed to giving in to a husbands carnal lust.....Is that pretty much dead now, or do some women still spread the old wives tales?

PS...My wife didn't fall for their crap, and we would both have a good laugh about it (after having sex)....

the woodchuck


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

lol This is the first time I've heard of it (unless hygiene issue).


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Woodchuck said:


> Just a bit of whimsy...I was thinking about the early days of my marriage, and recalled that my newlywed wife would visit with her women friends and family shortly after our marriage, and they would fill her head with all kinds on nonsense about "Letting him have too much sex"...
> 
> There were all kinds of dire warnings about all sorts of "female problems" that they attributed to giving in to a husbands carnal lust.....Is that pretty much dead now, or do some women still spread the old wives tales?
> 
> ...


"They" want to control her. And in doing so, control you.


----------



## VeggieMom (Jun 25, 2013)

Well . . . ahem . . . I have a family member in the OB/GYN area. I can tell you that too much sex can lead to tissue breakdown (rawness), yeast infections in women, and urinary tract infections in both men and women. Just because you asked.

Not to mention the lack of a good night's sleep which I feel would be the greatest loss.  :sleeping:


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

What is defined as too much in this context?


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

VeggieMom said:


> Well . . . ahem . . . I have a family member in the OB/GYN area. I can tell you that too much sex can lead to tissue breakdown (rawness), yeast infections in women, and urinary tract infections in both men and women. Just because you asked.
> 
> Not to mention the lack of a good night's sleep which I feel would be the greatest loss.  :sleeping:


This is true. I have countless bladder infections. It doesn't matter if I shower right before or that morning. I use to get yeast infections in the past. It never stopped me, I can easily get antibiotics and yeast medicine is sold over the counter.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

The yeast infections and bladder infections used to be referred to as "newly wed infections". 

I think it's troublesome to women who are prone to those infections anyway. 

Some of us are lucky enough to have LOTS and LOTS of sex without ever having an infection!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey way to scare the heck out of me on a monday morning. I read that headline and my heart thumped into my throat thinking it was something real and serious.
I did read once that bladder infections happen when you're doing crazy positions and don't pee right after sex.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

VeggieMom said:


> Well . . . ahem . . . I have a family member in the OB/GYN area. I can tell you that too much sex can lead to tissue breakdown (rawness), yeast infections in women, and urinary tract infections in both men and women. Just because you asked.
> 
> Not to mention the lack of a good night's sleep which I feel would be the greatest loss.  :sleeping:


It's good to excercize the bodily functions, sex being one of them. 

There are alot of positive benefits to sex, some of them psychological, some of them mental.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> Just a bit of whimsy...I was thinking about the early days of my marriage, and recalled that my newlywed wife would visit with her women friends and family shortly after our marriage, and they would fill her head with all kinds on nonsense about "Letting him have too much sex"...
> 
> There were all kinds of dire warnings about all sorts of "female problems" that they attributed to giving in to a husbands carnal lust.....Is that pretty much dead now, or do some women still spread the old wives tales?
> 
> ...


Hmmmm...... could be true, but what a way to go!


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> This is true. I have countless bladder infections. It doesn't matter if I shower right before or that morning. I use to get yeast infections in the past. It never stopped me, I can easily get antibiotics and yeast medicine is sold over the counter.


My wife was getting serial uti's...

I finally fired her gyno, got a new guy and he promptly discovered the previous gyno had burned off some endometriosis, and an infection had set up in the burned area....

Took care of that and no more uti's......What a relief.....

the woodchuck


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

SunnyT said:


> Some of us are lucky enough to have LOTS and LOTS of sex without ever having an infection!


I think I have only gotten maybe 2 yeast infections in my life..both related to antibiotics, I wised up & take Pro-biotics and suck down the yogurt during now... and 2 Urinary Tract infections, the 1st was at 41 ...due to being so busy with a Community project, I wasn't going to the bathroom enough ...boy that was dumb ! 

The 2nd was a couple months later due to his giving me oral ... he had some stubble & it irritated me down there... I have the hardest darn time "getting off" this way... but he managed that night....& another UTI with it...live and learn. that was like 4 yrs ago. 

Never from all the near daily sex though...I was taking these *cranberry pills* (time release) for a time, I was so worried about these being a recurring problem....and I refused to limit the sex.... some great reviews for re-current sufferers of UTI's... 

 Nature's Plus - Ultra Cranberry 1000/Sust.Rel., 1000 mg, 60 tablets:


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

SunnyT said:


> The yeast infections and bladder infections used to be referred to as "newly wed infections".
> 
> I think it's troublesome to women who are prone to those infections anyway.
> 
> Some of us are lucky enough to have LOTS and LOTS of sex without ever having an infection!


Honeymooner cystitis.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

Also - if people are having recurring yeast infections, that can be a sign they have a sugar problem and/or difficulty digesting carbs. Might be time to talk to your doctor and/or a nutritionist - don't settle for less sex if you want more. 

I used to get yeast infections all the time, though it never stopped my desires, But, it did put a hamper on things, as when they were "active" it made things too painful. Went low-carb, lost 30 lbs, switched BC, take probiotics, and haven't had any more issues, except for the unfortunate bout following all the antibiotics I needed for my dry socket after my wisdom tooth removal. 

So, there can be some truth to a lot of sex causing problems, but - there are ways to address it.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Woodchuck said:


> Just a bit of whimsy...I was thinking about the early days of my marriage, and recalled that my newlywed wife would visit with her women friends and family shortly after our marriage, and they would fill her head with all kinds on nonsense about "Letting him have too much sex"...
> 
> There were all kinds of dire warnings about all sorts of "female problems" that they attributed to giving in to a husbands carnal lust.....Is that pretty much dead now, or do some women still spread the old wives tales?
> 
> ...


Yup, my wife fell for this trick. She had a horrible upbringing, her parents were very anti-sex. The only thing they told her was to not do it and never let her date until college. 

Even now married 14 years her stupid "christian" friends tell her to not give into your husbands needs and that sex isn't important. All of her friends have skewed views on sex. When we tried counseling she would disagree with the counselor that sex was good and healthy but then agree to the parts that were my problem (not sex related). Their reasons for encouraging her to say no were spiritual and emotional according to them.

Congrats on having a wife that doesn't have that problem.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

My ex limited our encounters for "health reasons".
Her concern was for HER health since she was screwing half the town while I was at work busting my hump.


----------



## AlphaProvider (Jul 8, 2013)

hookares said:


> My ex limited our encounters for "health reasons".
> Her concern was for HER health since she was screwing half the town while I was at work busting my hump.


How many was it really?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

TiggyBlue said:


> lol This is the first time I've heard of it


Me, too.

In fact I had an older aunt tell me, when I was about 18, "If you want to make your husband happy, turn into a sl*t in the bedroom. Often."

She was like 60 and I had never really dated anyone at that point in time and I just stood there with my jaw open. Lol.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

AlphaProvider said:


> How many was it really?


She admitted to ten different guys in 20 years. Two of them she doesn't even know their names. They fathered her two kids she was passing off as mine.
She's now broke, homeless, and I understand, losing her teeth.
Life's a *****.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

That's one I never heard. 

I'll give you another one - I was indoctrinated by Catholic nuns. They told us that if we let a boy kiss us or touch our bodies before marriage, we would become insatiable and driven to let any boy do the same. This particular mortal sin could not be forgiven in confession. We would be condemned to hell for an eternity. The brain washing started in 5th grade. 

I didn't believe them because every girl in my neighborhood played tag with the boys and we didn't even like them that much. Besides, nothing else the nuns said made much sense.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

If sex makes you sick, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## AlphaProvider (Jul 8, 2013)

Glowing skin, a great attitude and unshakeable confidence?


----------



## justdance4me (Jul 12, 2013)

My mom was the one that got me addicted to erotica, she would recommend the Harlequin Romance books when I was a teenager. Sex was a topic of discussion between mom and me growing up, I think we started talking about it when I was like 10-11. Never heard of any old wives tales about too much sex.

I think it is healthy to engage in active discussion. I also went to Catholic school too so got one version from mom, other version similar to the nuns by the other poster at school.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

justdance4me said:


> My mom was the one that got me addicted to erotica, she would recommend the Harlequin Romance books when I was a teenager. Sex was a topic of discussion between mom and me growing up, I think we started talking about it when I was like 10-11. Never heard of any old wives tales about too much sex.
> 
> I think it is healthy to engage in active discussion. I also went to Catholic school too so got one version from mom, other version similar to the nuns by the other poster at school.



WTHeck? Sorry to be off topic, ... never mind. I made a new topic. But just for the record, I strongly feel that romance books are completely different than erotica.


----------



## justdance4me (Jul 12, 2013)

Chelle D said:


> WTHeck? Sorry to be off topic, ... never mind. I made a new topic. But just for the record, I strongly feel that romance books are completely different than erotica.


Agree. I posted in your other topic. My mom believes that a problem with a lot of couples is "women want more romance, men want more sex" and the two go hand in hand. She was never afraid to talk to me about these types of things - romance, sex, pleasure, etc. The purpose of my reply was to say my mom (now in her 60s) never told me any old wives tales.


----------



## AlphaProvider (Jul 8, 2013)

Chelle D said:


> WTHeck? Sorry to be off topic, ... never mind. I made a new topic. But just for the record, I strongly feel that romance books are completely different than erotica.


Its a ton of great idea's in romance books. You can get a feeling for the various perceptions much easier than a movie.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Perhaps its a southern thing but most of the elderly women in wife's family gave her really good sex advice. Basically they all encouraged her to be free and enjoy her husband. On the other hand her sister-in-laws were a nightmare. They basically held an intervention and told her that she needed to establish control early in our marriage. They told her that she cared too much about what I think. She thought the whole thing was weird.


----------



## AlphaProvider (Jul 8, 2013)

ReformedHubby said:


> Perhaps its a southern thing but most of the elderly women in wife's family gave her really good sex advice. Basically they all encouraged her to be free and enjoy her husband. On the other hand her sister-in-laws were a nightmare. They basically held an intervention and told her that she needed to establish control early in our marriage. They told her that she cared too much about what I think. She thought the whole thing was weird.


The eldersl likely had successful marriages, and these sister-in-laws are likely part of the maritial problems we see this day and age as the norm.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

You know, now that I think about it... my mom never really talked about sex/romance with me.

I mean... she made sure I knew the basics, the birds-n-bees stuff.. But other than one memory of her saying that sex is fun & hard for young people to wait for marriage.... That's about all. She did talk about marriage & have relationship advice - But gettting the gorry sex details was up to my highschool friends.

I know Grandma came from the age that it was NOT talked about. Shoot.. you weren't ever to even mention that you were sick, or talk about bodily functions. Talking about "female problems" was a big no-no.

So, I don't think she told mom the "lie back & think of England" advice. I definitely don't think she would have tried to do scare tactics that sex was awful or to not give into your man so you can control him. I know my mom never said such stuff.

Maybe it would have been better if she had. Then maybe I would have been a virgin when I met my hubby. * Sigh*


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Woodchuck said:


> Just a bit of whimsy...I was thinking about the early days of my marriage, and recalled that my newlywed wife would visit with her women friends and family shortly after our marriage, and they would fill her head with all kinds on nonsense about "Letting him have too much sex"...
> 
> There were all kinds of dire warnings about all sorts of "female problems" that they attributed to giving in to a husbands carnal lust.....Is that pretty much dead now, or do some women still spread the old wives tales?
> 
> ...


So what were the health risks they were warning her about?

I've never heard of anyone making such a warning so I'm curious.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

I've heard of this before. 

I feel sorry for those women, they obviously have issues. Perhaps its a power thing, they may have been hurt in the past or something and by giving too much sex they feel they have no power? idk it seems to have to do with control and wanting to control and manipulate a spouse shows you are an unhappy person.


----------



## Quant (Jul 15, 2013)

I guess my wife is going to kill me then.


----------



## jay_gatsby (Jun 4, 2013)

Quant said:


> I guess my wife is going to kill me then.


I wish I could die like that...


----------



## Jakobi Greenleaf (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Re: Horrible health risk of too frequent sex....*



jay_gatsby said:


> I wish I could die like that...


My life started with an orgasm. I'd like it to end that way.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Goldmember357 said:


> I've heard of this before.
> 
> I feel sorry for those women, they obviously have issues. Perhaps its a power thing, they may have been hurt in the past or something and by giving too much sex they feel they have no power? idk it seems to have to do with control and wanting to control and manipulate a spouse shows you are an unhappy person.


I've never heard anyone warning that too much sex can lead to illness.

I have however experience that sometimes a lot of sex (very active sex) can lead to things like bladder infections and even bused insides. I had to learn to tone it down a bit sometimes so that I would not be hurting for days. It took time for me to learn what I could and could not take.

That's one of the reasons that I'm asking what these women were warning about.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

There might be two different themes here.

One, where a mother/sister/friend might give advice about withholding too much sex from hubby for power struggle reasons. To have a bargaining chip, so to speak, in the marriage. (This view... I would personally strongly disagree with. )

And a different issue with warnings about too much sex leading to sickness/illness, torn vaginal linings... etc.

Almost sounds like the "you'll get harry palms from masterbating".


----------

